# Brine spray system for sale



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

selling my brine spray system. Comes with the hitch mounted spray bar, low pro liquid tank with electric pump, wiring harness and 180-200 gallons of 80/20 magic brine. $1,400.00 obo


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)




----------

